# Identify the lyrical passage GAME



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"See the the Blind man shooting at the world, bullets flying, taking toll"


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

2/ "..caressing deep blue ripples in the tissues of your mind" (cummon, dis be daid simple)

3/ "In the autumn of my madness when my hair is turning grey,
for the milk has finally curdled and there's nothing more to say."


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

4/"Take me down to Grey Street where no grey people ever meet,
On Grey Street "

5/"Were we ever colder on that day a million miles away"

6/"We were born to fly,
Fly the astral sky." (summat loike tha')
by same group : "Cabinet key, the cabinet key!."

7/" Listen very carefully, my words are about to unfold.
Concerning a lady Ive seen but never could hold."

8/"All hands on deck at dawn
Sailing to sadder shores.
Your port in my heavy storm
Harbours the blackest thoughts."

9/"How sad the farm lad deep in play.
Felt like the tide left me here.
Felt like a grain on your sand."

10/ "I hear hurricanes a blowing
I know the end is coming soon.
I hear rivers overflowing
I hear the voice of rage and ruin."

11/ "Still waiting for my saviour
Storms tear me limb from limb.
My fingers feel like seaweed,
Im so far out Im too far in."

12/ "Moving waves
The wind has left you
But you are still in commotion."

13/ "And through the window in the wall,
Come streaming in on sunlight wings,
A million bright ambassadors of morning.
And no one sings me lullabies,
And no one makes me close my eyes."

14/ "The porpoise is waving goodbye, goodbye."


15/ "Will you know how the seed is sown?
All you time has been overgrown.
Never known."

16/ "Who would be a poor man, a beggarman, a thief
- If he had a rich man in his hand.
And who would steal the candy from a laughing baby's mouth?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

17/ "He's got crazy flipper fingers...

18/"Rhododendron is a nice flower"


19/ "Belinda more or less insane"


20/ "We've got to get in to get out"

21/ "Do you like solar musiKKKK?"

22/ "See the slinky seal cirkus policeman,
Bareback ladies have fish."


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

23/ "Get a life."


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

24.

"You're all just pissin'
in the wind
You don't know it but you are.

And there ain't nothin'
like a friend
Who can tell you
you're just pissin'
in the wind."


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

25. "Playing with myself again."


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

No surprize here.

This is what comes of being classical music inbreds.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Deacon said:


> No surprize here.
> 
> This is what comes of being classical music inbreds.


May I remind you that this is a Classical forum with a sub thread called non classical. :devil:


----------

